# porsche wheel for forza



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

http://www.fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=240&lang=en


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

*dribbles*

That's cool. If I had a grand floating about, that's one of the first things on my list...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

love the "helmet optional" statement. Going a bi OTT! What about fireproofs, gloves, shoes etc


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> love the "helmet optional" statement. Going a bi OTT! What about fireproofs, gloves, shoes etc


i think its tongue in cheek isnt it lol.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

my m8 has that wheel. I have had an hour on it and it is very very nice but you need to bold it down really/ Bloody expensive too


----------

